

Creating vs. Disrupting - tylerg
http://www.iamcharliegraham.com/2015/04/28/creating-vs-disrupting/

======
tylerg
Nice blog post about how entrepreneurs should aim to create a new industry vs
trying to disrupt an existing one.

